

LibreOffice 5.0 released - justin66
http://lwn.net/Articles/653574/

======
tracker1
LOL, I just got around to installing the latest 4.x yesterday. Needed to
update my resume... Pretty much everything else I use is either in Google Keep
or Docs/Drive these days.

------
mixmastamyk
I've tried to get a few colleagues to use it instead of Office, but without
"outline mode" it's still a no-go, ten years later. Any hope in 5.0?

~~~
JohnTHaller
I wonder how many people actually use outline view. I didn't even know it
existed until now.

~~~
mixmastamyk
It's pretty common with longer docs, ours use Word to write their class
materials of say ~100 pages. A hotkey swaps between normal view and the
outline, makes it easy to jump around the doc and see how it's structured and
cite things.

I personally use libreoffice, but am not a big user of office apps. I'd
probably use sphinx to do longform documents, but it's too much for normal
folks.

------
zokier
Doesn't really sound like a major version, but I don't mind. Does anyone know
why they decided to number this as 5.0 instead of 4.x?

------
minedwiz
This is actually pretty nice. Starts up faster than I can ever remember LO
starting up.

~~~
davidgerard
[https://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2015-08-05-under-
the-...](https://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2015-08-05-under-the-
hood-5-0.html)

They've apparently done a lot of cleanup and speedup work under the hood. So
everything should feel faster.

------
jp_sc
This version looks actually pretty nice. Using the format toolbar to the right
you can almost forget is not Pages (iWork)

------
jdalgetty
I'll give it a go.

